# Cookies



## Colin1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I clear out my cookies manually
is there any reason why I should be able to clear out all my cookies except the one for ww2aircraft.net? It stubbornly refuses to be deleted. Could it be a Sturmovik cookie and I'm just not hitting it with a big enough mouse click?

Seriously, I don't know too much about this stuff, has a hacker used the site to spike my PC? Or am I seeing monsters in the closet?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2009)

A hacker's attack is always possible.But the most dnagerous is all the malware stuff, viruses, trojans etc.....that's way we have to protect our PCs against the stuff.They can cause that all datas on a PC can be lost.
Concerning cookies, when you trying to delete them and a program is running at the moment it is impossible to remove a such cookie because it is in usage.But if a program is closed and non active removing of the cookie should be possible.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Concerning cookies, when you trying to delete them and a program is running at the moment it is impossible to remove a such cookie because it is in usage.But if a program is closed and non active removing of the cookie should be possible.


That's what raised an eyebrow
I'd shut down for the night all programs closed, I only logged back on to report the issue
I'll run AVG when I get home, see if it turns it over as a nasty


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2009)

Intersting. I have not had this problem either. I have mine set to automatically delete cookies every night when I shut down though.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2009)

That's it.The option is accessible with XP system.But it is a very scurvy OS.Check how many programes is running with it when starting.It is incredible to have a such number of them running without any notice from the operational system.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not sure what message you get when you try to delete?
It's absolutely no hacker. Chances that this is caused by malware (virusses etc.) are virtually nil, so no worries. These problems are usually caused by Window's faulty filesystem (either FAT32 or NTFS). It's one of the reasons I recently moved to Linux, which hasn't got these problems.
There's a program called "Unlocker" that can delete files that deny permission. You could try that. I had some succes in these matters, using this program under Vista.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2009)

A suggestion:
I use CCleaner to get rid of any excess files on my pc, including cookies.
It's a free download from CCleaner - Home, but _please _be careful and read _what _the program deletes, once you've got it installed and runs it the very first time. 
I didn't, and CC removed my stored passwords from Firefox, which resulted in me having to figure out each password to the sites I use regularly _again_, as I've forgotten all about the passwords - I mean: Firefox does that for me, right?
Right!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Marcel said:


> These problems are usually caused by Window's faulty file system (either FAT32 or NTFS)


Was wondering if it wasn't just good ol' Windows flaws
maybe it just hadn't released the resources yet so the system wouldn't delete the cookie on something it thought was still open. I'll reboot the PC after I close down tonight, see if it's still there after that


----------

